# Schilf ist voller Blattläuse



## berndbs (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel verrät, habe ich seit Jahr und Tag am __ Schilf alles voller Blattläuse! Ist das normal? Vorallem stelle ich mir und Euch die Frage, wie kommen die da hin?

Gruß aus Braunschweig

Bernd


----------



## elkop (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

wie die da  hinkommen, kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten. aber ich kann sagen, dass ich heuer auch ausnehmend viel blattläuse habe. der __ Oregano, die Melisse .... die sonst immer lausfrei waren, sind heuer befallen. liegt das vielleicht am sonderbaren wetter?


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

Also - soweit ich weiss, können Blattläuse __ fliegen....zumindest einige.


----------



## Eugen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

jepp und Christine weiß viel.  

Auszug aus Wikepedia:
"Blattläuse sind kleine Insekten von wenigen Millimetern Größe, lediglich einige Arten erreichen eine Körperlänge von bis zu 5 bis 7 Millimetern. Als Pflanzensauger sind die Tiere mit einem Stechrüssel ausgestattet. Alle Arten besitzen sowohl ungeflügelte *als auch geflügelte Formen*, wobei die ersteren der Massenvermehrung durch Jungfernzeugung (Parthenogenese) und die letzteren *der Verbreitung und dem Wirtswechsel *dienen."


----------



## berndbs (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.

Mir war bisher nicht bekannt, das die Läuse __ fliegen können. Meine Überlegung ging schon in Richtung runter Kärchern. Aber das wird sicher auch nichts auf Dauer sein.

Danke nochmals

Bernd aus Braunschweig


----------



## elkop (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

ahaaaaa! eigentlich eh klar, sie haben ja auch flügerln. also runterkärcher ist bestimmt keine schlechte idee, wenn die pflanzen robust genug sind, was ja bei schilf der fall sein dürfte.
viel erfolg wünsch ich. 
marienkäferlarven wären halt das beste, aber woher soll man sowas bekommen?


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

Einen Hochdruckreiniger würde ich dafür niemals einsetzen - ein hart eingestellter Strahl aus der normalen Gartenspritze reicht vollkommen und hinterläßt weniger Schäden.
Eine weiche Bürste geht auch gut zum Entfernen der Läuse. Allerdings kommen einige wieder, d.h. man muss häufiger Entfernen - oder der Natur ihren Lauf lassen.
Bei mir kamen nach einigen Tagen irgendwelche rot-schwarzen Larven die die Blattläuse verspeisen 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

Hallo Elke,

Totholzhaufen, die vor sich hinmoddern, sind die besten Eiablageplätze für Marienkäfer. Leider auch für die Asiatischen Killer-Marienkäfer.:evil


----------



## StefanBO (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*



elkop schrieb:


> marienkäferlarven wären halt das beste, aber woher soll man sowas bekommen?


Die bekommt man von Marienkäfern 
Die können __ fliegen, und erfahrungsgemäß legen die ihre Eier sehr schnell da ab, wo es diese Leckerbissen gibt.



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Allerdings kommen einige wieder, d.h. man muss häufiger Entfernen - oder der Natur ihren Lauf lassen.
> Bei mir kamen nach einigen Tagen irgendwelche rot-schwarzen Larven die die Blattläuse verspeisen


Sag ich doch 
http://www.google.com/images?num=50&q=marienk%C3%A4ferlarve


----------



## Caki04 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Elke,
> 
> Totholzhaufen, die vor sich hinmoddern, sind die besten Eiablageplätze für Marienkäfer. Leider auch für die Asiatischen Killer-Marienkäfer.:evil



Was ist an diesen asiatischen Marienkäfern so schlimm?
Mein ganzer Garten ist voll damit und ich habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, daß die schlecht seien?


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*



Caki04 schrieb:


> Was ist an diesen asiatischen Marienkäfern so schlimm?



Ein paar Zitate aus Wikipedia:
gut:


> Er kann pro Tag 100 bis 270 Blattläuse vertilgen


schlecht:


> Allerdings verschmäht er auch andere weichschalige Insekten,  Insekteneier und Larven nicht.


und:


> Er kann Hausbesitzern sehr lästig werden, da er im Herbst große Schwärme bildet, die in Häusern  überwintern.


und:


> Ein besonderes Problem stellt der Marienkäfer für die Weinwirtschaft  dar. Gerade zur Weinlesezeit verbringen die Marienkäfer die Nacht im vor  Witterungseinflüssen relativ geschützten Bereich der Weintrauben.  Gelangen die Marienkäfer im Zuge der Weinlese mit in den  Verarbeitungsbereich, so geht deren Hämolymphe  mit in die Maische oder Most über. [2]  Dies kann zu beträchtlichen Einbußen hinsichtlich der Weinqualität  führen



Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

Hallo Caki + Heiko,

diese Asiaten verdrängen unsere einheimischen Marienkäfer immer mehr, weil sie nicht nur Blattläuse sondern auch die Larven "unserer" Marienkäfer und vieler Nützlinge fressen. 

Und.... wenn Du mal von so einem Vieh gebissen wurdest, weißt Du, was ich meine. Die sind ziemlich aggressiv. Da hat der Mensch mal wieder Gott spielen wollen und diese Spezies für die Landwirtschaft eingeführt. Unter strengen Bedingungen natürlich. Aber das wissen die __ Käfer ja nicht. Und so vermehren sie sich und werden zur Plage.


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Schilf ist voller Blattläuse*

hi cakio4, weil die asiatischen unsere heimischen marienkäfer verdrängen, denke ich.

@heiko: die rot-schwarzen dinger sind ja die marienkäferlarven! die regeln das problem.


----------

